# 2.3 v5



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Had a little to much time on my hands and been thinking about who cool it would be to swap the audi 2.3/2.2 v5 into a mk2 git/sirocco . Any one know of a build thread or info on this. Nothing comes up on google, vortex/fortitude, gticlub when searched. I say the audi v5 because in the US we didnt get the 2.3 v5 in the mk4's like they did everywhere else .. 

Also trying to find out more about the motor itself, anyone done work to these motors, head specs, bottom end details anything. Found a few videos of people with an exhaust and thats about it other than a race spec Audi 90 quattro on rollers but not much info to be found on that either( i cant read german :banghead. I know Dahlbackracing uses a 2.1 20v v5 turbo in their black golf but there not the same motor.

From what I "think" I know the 2.3 v5 came in two versions 10v and 20v, the 10v was SOHC and the later 20v was upgraded to DOHC. Audi had 3 versions of this before VW with two 2.1 10v and a 2.2 10v than later putting the 2.2 20v in the quattro. I know the motor was based off the same principle of the Vr6 with a staggered 5 cylinders. 

Enough rambling any info on a swap or more specs on the motor :thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

old audi had inline 5cyl and vw euro mk4 platform had a V5 wich was also known as a VR5 because juste like the VR6 its a V engine with only one cylinder head ...

the VR5 would be doable if you could get your hands on one ... but the old audi 2.3 20V is a little long to be fitted in transversal engine bay ..and a longitudinal setup is a crazy amount of work ..

have you ever though about vw 2.5 20V inline 5 . they are newer engine (06 and up) and they were built to be transversal so they are a little more compact plus they bolt to any 4cyl vw tranny


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

Those came in the rabbits and some jetts if im not mistake right? Yea that could be a solution to my idea only thing is i dont run into wrecked mk5's very often  Its odd that no one really does much with any of these v5 motors. The euro mk4's were rated just under what a 12v puts out bhp wise and im sure the head design is much better than the 12v vr6. Less weight, better head design (only assuming) equals more power, in my mind at lest. Trying to find some more info on performance for these things in NA applications. 

:beer:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

Your info is a little off...

The old Audi longitudinally mounted inline 5-cylinder motors had nothing in common with the transverse VR5 you seem to be talking about. The VR5 was only ever used in VWs because Audi had their own 90* V6 for the longitudinal cars, and didn't use the VR setup at all until much later in the TT and A3.

The VR5 is a VR6 with 1 cylinder cut off as Golf2.0T said, so the cylinder head will be exactly the same design as the VR6 with the same flow characteristics.

Are people only interested in this because its some uber rare Euro thing? It wasn't really any good 
(heavy, underpowered, and outclassed by the 1.8T) which is why they stopped making it and did the new transverse 20V I5 instead.

There have been a couple of threads in the mk2 forum about transplants, including a turbo one in Europe somewhere, but of course you can't search on 'V5' cos its too short :banghead:

I'm sure it would be much easier to get hold of a new I5 motor in the US than to find a VR5 and import it from Europe. Especially since the I5 is the next big thing, and the VR5 is an old and not very good white elephant.


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

I knew that the audi 5 cylinder was different from the vw. I didn't know that the head design was identical, that's kinda interesting why they would just lop off a cylinder from the vr6 and add no new design features. I guess I assumed wrong . 

Ha anyway thanks for the info, i was more interested in audi's version and trying to see if anyone swaped the longitudinal motor into a mk2. I know it would be tons of work but would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

here is mine . 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2.5-swap 

not a MK2 but close enought ... its alot of work .


----------



## Stussy NJ (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks i actually remember reading this before the tex had its melt down but couldnt find it afterwords. i guess ill just study what you did :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

the audi 2.2L 20v 5 cyl turbo motors in the RS2 are wild motors, people still tune those and i think this is what you originally were talking about bullet proof motors 

the VR5 like mentioned above wasn't a heavy hitter because it was kinda slow, there are some people that build VR5 turbo's though 

there was one in one of the tunner magazines a few months back... Golf+ i think 

the 2.5 5cyl Mark V Mark VI motors are amazzzzing, probably one of the best motors to come out of VAG, boosting a 2.5 Mark V/ Mark VI motor would be something for suure!


----------



## Tor_m (Feb 13, 2010)

Foffa stage 6 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3967696-VR5-STAGE-6-137Mph-trap-is-not-enough 
Stage 5 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2862822-VR5-T-STAGE-V-35PSI


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

MikkiJayne said:


> Are people only interested in this because its some uber rare Euro thing? It wasn't really any good
> (heavy, underpowered, and outclassed by the 1.8T) which is why they stopped making it and did the new transverse 20V I5 instead.


 :thumbup: 
We have 2 20V VR5 motors and trust me when I say this....getting performance parts for this motor is a complete waste of time. 
With all of the engine assemblies out there , you would be much better off with another choice than the VR5 motor. If you are looking to do an all outright swap , yes it is cool but a VR6 would be a better option.


----------



## TREKSportMK3 (Feb 1, 2009)

there were 3 different engines as far as i know, agz and aqn in the transverse layout for golfs jettas and new beetles, and the agz and azx mounted longitudinally in the passat, which means it should bolt into an a4 which is cool, but like issam said a vr6 is a better option for price, parts, performance and support tho it would be uber rare... one thing to consider tho is the 2.5 i5 20v has 170hp yet the 2.3 v5 20v accomplishes this with less displacement


----------

